# Watery Clear Mucus?



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, I hope this is an appropriate place to post this question... I thought about posting it in the health forum, but this seemed like a better place for all things mucus-y.

I don't want to give a full history on my menstrual cycle, but suffice it to say that 'cycle' is really not the right word for it at all. Anyway, I'm menstruating right now, and I've noticed the past couple of days that there's a lot of very watery clear-to-slightly-brown mucus in my vagina. I'm using a DivaCup, so it's definitely not coming from my uterus... it's all over the outside of the cup, while there's the normally bloody fluid in the cup. Obviously, this would be hard, if not impossible, to notice if I were using pads or tampons, so I can't definitively say it's never happened to me before. I've been using a DivaCup since May of last year, though, and it hasn't happened in that time.

Anyone have any idea what this is all about?


----------



## jeannineb (Oct 17, 2005)

OK, well, I'm not a doctor but I play one on TV...








My guess is that you are probably experiencing vaginal secretions opposed to cervical mucus. The walls of the vagina secrete mucus too, so you have not just the famed cervical mucus that we chat\obsess about around here, but vaginal secretions too. This is the lubrication, cleansing mucus for the vagina, not the mucus from the cervix that plays the important role in keeping the sperm alive among other things etc. The fact that it is brown is probably because you are having your period right now. The fact that you have never noticed it before, well, I have no idea about that! HTH!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm gonna agree with what the above person said. maybe it's just old blood mixed with cm which is normal


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I've never used the Diva. But my guess, brown is old blood, your diva is stuck up there and a little bit of menstural blood is running down the outside, not enough to flow down or anything so its just sitting there getting a little old.
And the cervical mucus is like pps say just secretions. So basically ditto what they said.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess I should have been more clear - the brownishness doesn't concern me - I'm sure that's old blood/blood that gets in my vagina when I remove the Diva. I'm just confused by the excessive wateriness, although that seems to have gone away now...


----------

